# Inherit permissions not working on moved files



## MasterNe0 (Jun 24, 2003)

I have a client that is cutting or moving files from one folder to another on a network share.

The folder she moving to has permissions for another user added so that they can open the file as well as the original user that moved it.

Here what I notice:
If Original User 1 cuts the file, User 2 cannot open it if file ends up in the share.
If Original User 1 moves the file, User 2 cannot open it if file ends up in the share.
If Original user 1 copies the file, User 2 CAN open the file in the share.

Is their a way to fix the permissions so that when a file is cut or move into this folder, the inheriit permission of the folder automatically applies to these files that she drags into this share so User 2 can open it.

Copying is a solution but then it leaves two copies of the same file to the original user and we trying to avoid that.


----------



## kanaitpro (Feb 13, 2013)

the only way i know how to do this is from the command line with either xcopy or scopy. try this: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/174273


----------

